# Socket wird nicht ausgeführt



## Reality (30. Jul 2004)

Hi,
bei dem Beispielprogramm steht folgendes:



> Wenn Sie in der Befehlszeile osborne.com eingben, erscheint die entsprechende Ausgabe:
> blablabla



Nur erscheint bei mir gar nichts, nicht mal wenn ich etwas eingebe! Wenn ich osborne.com eingebe und dann Enter drücke, macht es einfach eine neue Zeile. Auch wenn ich über JBuilder den Parameter osborne.com übergebe, steht folgendes da:



> whois osborne.com



Wenn ich dann Enter drücke, macht es wieder einfach eine neue Zeile. Dies geschieht alles in der "Konsole" von JBuilder.


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Whois {
  public static void main(String[] args) throws UnknownHostException, IOException{
    int c;
    //Gibt das mit dem Socket verbundene InpuStream zurück :-)
    Socket s = new Socket("internic.net", 43);
    InputStream in = s.getInputStream();
    OutputStream out = s.getOutputStream();

    String str = args.length == 0? "osborne.com" : args[0];
    byte buf[] = str.getBytes();
    out.write(buf);

    while((c = in.read()) != -1)
      System.out.print((char) c);


  }
}
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (30. Jul 2004)

Oh man!  
Habe gedacht der Autor schreibt da Schwachsinn aber man muss das doch so schreiben, warum auch immer:


```
String str = (args.length == 0? "osborne.com" : args[0]) + "\n";
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (30. Jul 2004)

Ähm, lol? ???:L 



> Whois Server Version 1.3
> 
> Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
> with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
> ...



Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## citizen_erased (2. Aug 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh man!
> Habe gedacht der Autor schreibt da Schwachsinn aber man muss das doch so schreiben, warum auch immer:
> 
> 
> ...




\n muss wahrscheinlich am ende deines stromes ergänzt werden, weil auf der serverseite die zeichen mit readline() gelesen werden. und ohne \n fängt da dann niemand an zu arbeiten


----------



## flashfactor (3. Aug 2004)

Schreib lieber am ende so

```
String str = (args.length == 0? "osborne.com" : args[0]) + "\r\n";
```

Damit die unix welt auch bedient ist.

mfg ff


----------



## meez (3. Aug 2004)

flashfactor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreib lieber am ende so
> 
> ```
> String str = (args.length == 0? "osborne.com" : args[0]) + "\r\n";
> ...




Du meinst die Windows Welt...\n ist für Unix OK..


----------



## flashfactor (3. Aug 2004)

DAnke

das vewechsele ich immer


----------

